# When will Eriks´ 3x3 single 7.08 be broken? Vote! :-)



## Mr Cubism (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, when will the 3x3 WR single 7.08 be broken?

Take a look in your crystal ball and vote!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

7 seconds after the solve starts.


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 8, 2010)

2013 or later is impossible, because the world is gone by then=(


----------



## Rubenajax (Nov 8, 2010)

I thinks Eril will sunday brake his own record!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Rubenajax said:


> I thinks Eril will sunday brake his own record!


I'm not even going to bother being a Nazi.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 8, 2010)

i think faz will break it twice at his next comp


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 8, 2010)

Soon enough.

I will go with the same as vcuber13:


> i think faz will break it twice at his next comp


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 8, 2010)

Second half of 2011. 
Faz.


----------



## Godmil (Nov 8, 2010)

I think Faz only needs about two more competitions to beat it. (No pressure Faz)


----------



## Edward (Nov 8, 2010)

All of these fast people just rushed in, I see it being broken early 2011


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 8, 2010)

First half of 2011. So many new fast people coming onto the scene, it's inevitable.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 8, 2010)

It will probably be on the same day that somebody gets a sub 7 single.


----------



## HaraldS (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone can beat it not just faz. And yeah later this year or early 2011 it will be gone i hope not though


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> *A few people* can beat it not just faz. And yeah later this year or early 2011 it will be gone i hope not though



Fixed


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 8, 2010)

Faz, at his next comp.


----------



## BC1997 (Nov 8, 2010)

that 12yr old asian kid i haiwan fo.I think thats his name


----------



## Chrish (Nov 8, 2010)

Timoke6 said:


> 2013 or later is impossible, because the world is gone by then=(


 
The world has been gone for 10 years, what are you talking about?


----------



## maxiovane (Nov 8, 2010)

faz at his next comp will get a 5 non lucky


----------



## TheBB (Nov 8, 2010)

HaraldS said:


> Anyone can beat it


 
I see your faith in me is somewhat exaggerated. But thank you anyway.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 8, 2010)

I will beat it at UK open 2020.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sometime soon


----------



## Dene (Nov 8, 2010)

4 days


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 8, 2010)

Never. 7.08 is the human limit.


----------



## Erzz (Nov 8, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> 7 seconds after the solve starts.



This


----------



## kdawg123 (Nov 8, 2010)

On March 19, 2011 at 1:19 PM on the fourth solve of the first round with a Haiyan Memory Cube, with a time of 6:89. and an average of 9:92.
Just kidding, sometime early next year is my best guess.


----------



## mr6768 (Nov 8, 2010)

soon !


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 8, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> HaraldS said:
> 
> 
> > *A few people* can beat it not just faz. And yeah later this year or early 2011 it will be gone i hope not though
> ...



Not true. It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.


----------



## The Puzzler (Nov 8, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> faz at his next comp will get a 5 non lucky


 
I pray for that day.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Not true. It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.


 
Like this:

B U' B2 U B L' U' L R U' R' F L'


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 8, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.



The scary thing is you believe that, don't you?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2010)

us nats 2011
by a non CFOP user.


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Nov 8, 2010)

I think either faz or waffle
will break it next year.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 8, 2010)

I wasn't referring to myself...


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 8, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> us nats 2011
> by a non CFOP user.


 
BIG GREEN!


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> The scary thing is you believe that, don't you?


 
No, the scary thing is that it's a fact.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 9, 2010)

1st half of 2011 by Faz...for some reason I think Rowe might break it.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 9, 2010)

On Saturday by Faz.
(You gotta do this for me, faz)
2nd round, 3rd solve.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 9, 2010)

faz will get 2 sub-7's at his next comp


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 9, 2010)

I wouldn't write off this year.

I think people are a little too reliant on Faz. True, he is obviously very fast, but quite a few people out there could break it. I wouldn't be surprised to see Breandan get it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2010)

Faz isn't _that_ fast tbh.


----------



## goatseforever (Nov 9, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Not true. It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.


 


Whyusosrs? said:


> No, the scary thing is that it's a *fact.*


 
I'm quoting this because one day you're going to be like "wow that was a dumb thing to say" and try to erase the original post. Carry on :tu


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Nov 9, 2010)

I think Gabriel or Stefan could break it. Or Erik again. These cubers get sub-7s enough for them to do it in the next competition. Isabella Petri might break it. Her best solve in comp is only around 9 minutes.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 9, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> Faz isn't _that_ fast tbh.


 

Sub 8 Ao12 = Fast.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 9, 2010)

goatseforever said:


> I'm quoting this because one day you're going to be like "wow that was a dumb thing to say" and try to erase the original post. Carry on :tu


What he's saying is silly, but somewhat true. Since a random position is generated, it is possible for a cube to be 13-15 turns away from being solved. Unfortunately, scrambles like this would most likely be removed.



Hadley4000 said:


> Sub 8 Ao12 = Fast.


waffo=joking


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> waffo=joking



no waffo=ijm


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 9, 2010)

Well, this kid told me about this Asian kid he once was friends with who could solve it in 2 seconds blindfolded with no inspection. So whenever he goes to a competition is when it will be broken.
(Apparently he uses this cheat where he turns the sides a certain number of times and it unmesses itself up)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Nov 9, 2010)

no more cube competitions after 2013


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 9, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> no waffo=ijm


LMAO I litterally lol'd.
I think this woulda been better: "Waffo was joking when he said he thought Faz is slow".


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2010)

but I'm not joking about slow faz? I'm completely serious about him being nub. he's also well aware of this. and somewhat agrees with me.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2010)

In 4 days.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

The weekend right before the end of the world.

We can't predict the future, and people don't need to get any faster for sub7 to be possible in competition. It will happen when it happens.


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 9, 2010)

Feliks will beat it at the melbourne cup day


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 9, 2010)

rock1313 said:


> Feliks will beat it at the melbourne cup day


Melbourne Cube Day*


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Nov 9, 2010)

His WR will never be broken!!!

But in all seriousness now: look at the best single times on the wca.
It will be soon 

I don´t want it to be broken though...


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 9, 2010)

In the future.


----------



## Edward_Lin (Nov 9, 2010)

faz is going to get 7.09


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 9, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Not true. It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.


 
Someone averaging a minute could hit 7 seconds? So you're basically saying someone could solve 8~ times faster with a simple scramble? I guess someone who is averaging 7-8 seconds at the time will get ~1 second.
You could troll on my logic, but really, that seems like what you're saying.


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

On the 1st of March, 2011 at 14:56 ET...

Seriously: Nice way to disrespect Erik and Feliks at the same time! Leave Erik alone, he has the WR until it gets broken, no need to predict the time, and also leave Feliks alone, don't put the pressure on him. 

It was the same when he did the average WR. Everyone was like: "faz will break it, omgf11!%/4367!!+'"++!/=", and when he got it they all went like: "told ya+(ÜÖ)(=/%!W!%%!="...


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

Timoke6 said:


> 2013 or later is impossible, because the world is gone by then=(


 
do you not have any religion

if you are a christian, you do NOT believe the world and 2012

Oh and, i think Faz have a very good chance on 4-6 comps

oh and guys, a message. Master Kenobi said:

"There is no such thing as luck"


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 9, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> oh and guys, a message. Master Kenobi said:
> 
> "There is no such thing as luck"


 
Of course he said that. For them "forcing" a PLL skip means something different...


----------



## ~Adam~ (Nov 9, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Not true. It's only a matter of time (even though that time could be next competition or a trillion competitions from now) before someone gets a scramble that's so simple even someone averaging a minute could solve it sub 7.08.





theanonymouscuber said:


> What he's saying is silly, but somewhat true. Since a random position is generated, it is possible for a cube to be 13-15 turns away from being solved. Unfortunately, scrambles like this would most likely be removed.



Find me a cuber who averages a minute who can see a 13-15 turn solution within their inspection time and can perform it with a stackmat within 7.08.
I will get you the world record breaking cookie.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sure there have been scrambles in competition that can be solved in 15 moves, just no one can find the optimal solution.

Also, I wouldn't be surprised if everyone was expecting Faz to break the WR, then someone less well know got a lucky scramble and got sub-7. Even though Faz is a lot more likely to, there are quite a few people who could do it with a bit of luck.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 9, 2010)

Kickflip1993 said:


> His WR will never be broken!!!
> 
> But in all seriousness now: look at the best single times on the wca.
> It will be soon
> ...


 
never

haha yes, never.

faz will get 7.09 in the future, then he quits cubing because he gives up


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> it is possible for a cube to be 13-15 turns away from being solved. Unfortunately, *scrambles like this would most likely be removed*.


 
Are you in a somewhat parallel universe? That's awesome! How do you communicate with us?


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 9, 2010)

Ok Everyone, it's been a fun 2 years, but I think I'll go ahead and break the WR soon. You've been great, Erik, and more WRs to you.  (I'm coming after 2x2x2 single WR too though, so watch out. I think I'll relax and let Anthony get it, though.)


----------



## Timoke6 (Nov 9, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> do you not have any religion
> 
> if you are a christian, you do NOT believe the world and 2012
> 
> ...



i was just joking...


----------



## Mr Cubism (Nov 9, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Leave Erik alone, he has the WR until it gets broken,



Not if he breaks it again!


----------



## TK 421 (Nov 9, 2010)

Timoke6 said:


> i was just joking...


 
i know 

but, man. if the record is broken. Faz will be the #1 guy


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2010)

Either me in 2020, or first half of 2011 (Eye accidentally voted this year on the poll). It will not be sub 7 and it will be broken by Yu Sajima.


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 9, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> do you not have any religion
> 
> if you are a christian, you do NOT believe the world and 2012
> 
> ...


 
I laughed at this post, very funny.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 9, 2010)

being the fact that there were already 10 people got sub 10 avg in comps, the 7.08 is not an unreachable time for those awesome cubers. just let it be. it will happen when it happens


----------



## Chrish (Nov 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> What he's saying is silly, but somewhat true. Since a random position is generated, it is possible for a cube to be 13-15 turns away from being solved. Unfortunately, scrambles like this would most likely be removed.


There's a difference between a cube being 13 moves away in a CFOP solve and just ''13 moves from being solved''.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 9, 2010)

cube-o-holic said:


> Find me a cuber who averages a minute who can see a 13-15 turn solution within their inspection time and can perform it with a stackmat within 7.08.
> I will get you the world record breaking cookie.


 
Obviously a minute is a giant exaggeration, but if a scramble is easy enough, I can see someone who averages 20 get sub 7.08. 



Stefan said:


> Are you in a somewhat parallel universe? That's awesome! How do you communicate with us?


 
I don't know what you mean.

Edit: sorry, I meant 13-15 move scramble, not solution. No idea why I said solution.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I don't know what you mean.


 
Sigh.

In *our* universe (in which you obviously don't live), such scrambles are *not* removed.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Obviously a minute is a giant exaggeration, but if a scramble is easy enough, I can see someone who averages 20 get sub 7.08.
> 
> Edit: sorry, I meant 13-15 move scramble, not solution. No idea why I said solution.



Try it.. A 13-move scramble generally isn't that much help, at least to an ordinary cuber like me. I don't know - maybe someone like Feliks can work wonders with them, but someone like me who averages 23 doesn't get much out of them. I did an average of 12 with this: 23.73 - a little worse than average for me.

I wonder what the move count is where I would suddenly start getting better than average results?

Edit: I just tried 8 moves. Still got a normal average: 23.09. This time, I had quite a few extended crosses that I was able to see, but that was compensated for by the fact that I messed a couple of them up and got somewhat bad times. Sort of makes me wonder why I bother with full-length scrambles when practicing - looks like 8 might be plenty, and it would be so much easier and quicker.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I'm sure there have been scrambles in competition that can be solved in 15 moves


 
This is extremely unlikely and has probably not happened yet.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 9, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is extremely unlikely and has probably not happened yet.


 
Unless you're God (or at least know God's algorithm), in which case it has certainly happened quite a few times. I always optimize scrambles for the weekly competition, and I'm pretty sure I've had at least a few that were 15 moves long.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2010)

Oh, I'm stupid and thought he said 13.

/that/ certainly has a low chance of having happened.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 9, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Try it.. A 13-move scramble generally isn't that much help, at least to an ordinary cuber like me. I don't know - maybe someone like Feliks can work wonders with them, but someone like me who averages 23 doesn't get much out of them. I did an average of 12 with this: 23.73 - a little worse than average for me.


I got a 13.95. Considering I wasn't warmed up that's probably average ish.



Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: I just tried 8 moves. Still got a normal average: 23.09.


I got a 13.01 average, not amazing, but a counting 8:
8.47 R' D U2 F2 D2 L' R U2
8.62 L R2 B' D F D' F' D2

EDIT: lol 6.20 B F' D B' R2 B F R (use cross on U)

As far as really lucky solves, you should be more concerned with someone accidentally getting a near-optimal solve than with a 12 or 13 move scramble being used in a competition. It's just not that easy to do an optimal solve.


----------



## Cubezz (Nov 9, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> Someone averaging a minute could hit 7 seconds? So you're basically saying someone could solve 8~ times faster with a simple scramble? I guess someone who is averaging 7-8 seconds at the time will get ~1 second.
> You could troll on my logic, but really, that seems like what you're saying.


 
Scramble: U'
I think someone that avgs a min could solve that in under 5 sec. I think someone that can't solve a "scrambled" cube could solve that in under 5 sec.


----------



## masteranders1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm going to say second half of 2011, probably Faz.


----------



## KYLOL (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Scramble: U'
> I think someone that avgs a min could solve that in under 5 sec. I think someone that can't solve a "scrambled" cube could solve that in under 5 sec.




I didn't realize WCA scrambles consisted of only one randomly generated move. You learn something new every day I guess.

Did you mean " Solution: U' " ?
If you did, I still don't see why you would even bother mentioning it. The possibility of getting a scramble where the Solution was 1 move is probably never going to happen. Again, don't troll my logic with goblin-like tomfoolery.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 10, 2010)

Cubezz said:


> Scramble: U'
> I think someone that avgs a min could solve that in under 5 sec. I think someone that can't solve a "scrambled" cube could solve that in under 5 sec.


Also, I could enter the lottery every week next year and win, without much skill!


----------



## Bryan (Nov 10, 2010)

KYLOL said:


> I didn't realize WCA scrambles consisted of only one randomly generated move. You learn something new every day I guess.
> 
> Did you mean " Solution: U' " ?
> If you did, I still don't see why you would even bother mentioning it. The possibility of getting a scramble where the Solution was 1 move is probably never going to happen. Again, don't troll my logic with goblin-like tomfoolery.



According to WCA regulations, a scramble of one move could be generated, since 3x3 is done by random position and then Cube Explorer determines the scramble to get to that position. Of course, taking apart the cube and then blindly putting it together to get a cube with just a single side turned is extremely rare.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 10, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> Of course he said that. For them "forcing" a PLL skip means something different...


 
Haha I can't believe nobody else noticed this. One of the greatest cubing/star wars puns I've seen in a long time.


----------



## gavnasty (Nov 10, 2010)

Give me a quadruple x-cross and a LL skip.


----------



## Dene (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Edit: I just tried 8 moves. Still got a normal average: 23.09. This time, I had quite a few extended crosses that I was able to see, but that was compensated for by the fact that I messed a couple of them up and got somewhat bad times. Sort of makes me wonder why I bother with full-length scrambles when practicing - looks like 8 might be plenty, and it would be so much easier and quicker.


 
You should be practising to scramble faster, it will probably help you solve faster


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

Dene said:


> 4 days


----------



## oprah62 (Nov 13, 2010)

done


----------



## aronpm (Nov 13, 2010)

I think it's gonna be broken today.


----------



## theace (Nov 13, 2010)

Already been broken. Faz - 7.03 Non lucky single!


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 13, 2010)

is there a video of faz's solve?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2010)

I think it will be broken earlier today.


----------



## coinman (Nov 13, 2010)

When will Feliks´ 3x3 single 7.03 be broken? Vote!


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 13, 2010)

For those who were betting, the 7.03 came in round 1 solve #4. Two more rounds to come....


----------



## Fire Cuber (Nov 13, 2010)

coinman said:


> When will Feliks´ 3x3 single 7.03 be broken? Vote!


 
can be a great chance faz break it up himself in this competition. He got two more rounds


----------



## bluedasher (Nov 13, 2010)

Ummmm? Now!


----------



## Tall5001 (Nov 13, 2010)

um i would say earlier today


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Nov 13, 2010)

We can close this thread now, right?


----------



## Faz (Nov 13, 2010)

coinman said:


> When will Feliks´ 3x3 single 7.03 be broken? Vote!


----------



## KboyForeverB (Nov 13, 2010)

vcuber13 said:


> i think faz will break it twice at his next comp


 
strangely enough. You're exactly right


----------



## coinman (Nov 13, 2010)

When will Feliks´ 3x3 single 6.77 be broken? Vote!


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't even want to think about it. Too scary to comprehend.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 13, 2010)

...when there are > 250 posts in this topic


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2010)

Dene wins.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Nov 13, 2010)

I told y'all not to write off the end of this year =P


----------



## shelley (Nov 14, 2010)

Alright, so who had "3 times in one day" in the pool?


----------



## Dene (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe I made the claim that the WR would be broken 3 times in the same day. I can't recall whether I specified a name or not though.


----------



## Carrot (Nov 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> I believe I made the claim that the WR would be broken 3 times in the same day. I can't recall whether I specified a name or not though.


 
I think you said it would be Tim Major xD


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 14, 2010)

Odder said:


> I think you said it would be Tim Major xD


 
Yeah Tim Major was definitely going to break the record XD


----------

